# Fasting



## Scott

What are people's thoughts about fasting as a regular discipline to mortify earthly passions? It seems to be a neglected practice in modern churches today, at least in my experience. I can't think of any popular modern sermons or writings I have seen on it. I also don't know many people who practice it.

Also, can anyone recommend any good works on fasting? Richard Baxter's Christian Directory has some good stuff on fasting.

Also, what are people's thoughts about fasting on a regular schedule, such as a church calendar?

Thanks


----------



## dkicklig

As for modern day writings "A Hunger for God" by John Piper is a pretty good book on fasting.


----------



## Scot

I've wondered about this topic myself. I haven't really studied it biblically. I do however, know about the health benefits that fasting from food can have if it is done properly. I sometimes recommend it to people when giving a consultation. It gives the body a break from focusing on digesting food and gives it a chance to "catch up" on other things.

I guess that really doesn't answer your question.


----------



## Scott

I think the New Testament expects the practice by direction (Mat. 6:16 'when' - not 'if' you fast) and by example (such as Christ's retiring to the wilderness being the great example). It was needed to cast out certain types of demons, done in connection with important events, such as commissioning missionary endeavors or ordaining elders, done in lamentations, etc.

It is something the church has historically done as well and was made part of the church calendar. It is a valuable way to mortify the lusts of the flesh. Depriving ourselves of earthly pleasures enhances our prayer life (see, e.g., 1 Cor. 7:5). Further, someone who undergoes the rigor of fasting and is able to deny himself something as basic as food disciplines himself to withstand other temptations as well. 

It was also important for times of sorrow. It seems so trite when someone is suffering to just say that we will pray for them and then, after we do, we just continue the joys of life uncompromised. By fasting during their distress, you improve your prayer life and participate in their suffering. We see example of this, for example, in Psalm. 35:13.


----------



## Peter

Fasting can be helpful to mortify the flesh, mourn for sin, or obtain blessings, however, fasting is not an ordinary part of religious worship. We shouldn't have annual days of public fasting written into the "church calendar" (or a popish calendar for that matter). It defeats the purpose of fasting, which you have already well stated, by confining us on a day to something that should be done only in fitting season. See WCF 21:5 and Directory for Publick Worship on Fasting.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Here's what the Wesminster Directory for Public Worship says about fasting:

Concerning Publick Solemn Fasting

WHEN some great and notable judgments are either inflicted upon a people, or apparently imminent, or by some extraordinary provocations notoriously deserved; as also when some special blessing is to be sought and obtained, publick solemn fasting (which is to continue the whole day) is a duty that God expecteth from that nation or people. 

A religious fast requires total abstinence, not only from all food, (unless bodily weakness do manifestly disable from holding out till the fast be ended, in which case somewhat may be taken, yet very sparingly, to support nature, when ready to faint,) but also from all worldly labour, discourses, and thoughts, and from all bodily delights, and such like, (although at other times lawful,) rich apparel, ornaments, and such like, during the fast; and much more from whatever is in the nature or use scandalous and offensive, as gaudish attire, lascivious habits and gestures, and other vanities of either sex; which .i.we; recommend to all ministers, in their places, diligently and zealously to reprove, as at other times, so especially at a fast, without respect of persons, as there shall be occasion. 

Before the publick meeting, each family and person apart are privately to use all religious care to prepare their hearts to such a solemn work, and to be early at the congregation. 

So large a portion of the day as conveniently may be, is to be spent in publick reading and preaching of the word, with singing of psalms, fit to quicken affections suitable to such a duty: but especially in prayer, to this or the like effect: 

"Giving glory to the great Majesty of God, the Creator, Preserver, and supreme Ruler of all the world, the better to affect us thereby with an holy reverence and awe of him; acknowledging his manifold, great, and tender mercies, especially to the church and nation, the more effectually to soften and abase our hearts before him; humbly confessing of sins of all sorts, with their several aggravations; justifying God's righteous judgments, as being far less than our sins do deserve; yet humbly and earnestly imploring his mercy and grace for ourselves, the church and nation, for our king, and all in authority, and for all others for whom we are bound to pray, (according as the present exigent requireth,) with more special importunity and enlargement than at other times; applying by faith the promises and goodness of God for pardon, help, and deliverance from the evils felt, feared, or deserved; and for obtaining the blessings which we need and expect; together with a giving up of ourselves wholly and for ever unto the Lord." 

In all these, the ministers, who are the mouths of the people unto God, ought so to speak from their hearts, upon serious and thorough premeditation of them, that both themselves and their people may be much affected, and even melted thereby, especially with sorrow for their sins; that it may be indeed a day of deep humiliation and afflicting of the soul. 

Special choice is to be made of such scriptures to be read, and of such tests for preaching, as may best work the hearts of the hearers to the special business of the day, and most dispose them to humiliation and repentance: insisting most on those particulars which each minister's observation and experience tells him are most conducing to the edification and reformation of that congregation to which he preacheth. 

Before the close of the publick duties, the minister is, in his own and the people's name, to engage his and their hearts to be the Lord's, with professed purpose and resolution to reform whatever is amiss among them, and more particularly such sins as they have been more remarkably guilty of; and to draw near unto God, and to walk more closely and faithfully with him in new obedience, than ever before. 

He is also to admonish the people, with all importunity, that the work of that day doth not end with the publick duties of it, but that they are so to improve the remainder of the day, and of their whole life, in reinforcing upon themselves and their families in private all those godly affections and resolutions which they professed in publick, as that they may be settled in their hearts for ever, and themselves may more sensibly find that God hath smelt a sweet savour in Christ from their performances, and is pacified towards them, by answers of grace, in pardoning of sin, in removing of judgments, in averting or preventing of plagues, and in conferring of blessings, suitable to the conditions and prayers of his people, by Jesus Christ. 

Besides solemn and general fasts enjoined by authority, we judge that, at other times, congregations may keep days of fasting, as divine providence shall administer unto them special occasion; and also that families may do the same, so it be not on days wherein the congregation to which they do belong is to meet for fasting, or other publick duties of worship.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## Scott

That is helpful for one kind of fast, a public fast. This was written in the context of a state church working hand in glove with a state government regarding a public fast.

Christ taught of another kind of fast, one in which the fasting party remained innocuous. He was not to draw attention to himself through outward displays of penitance (such as wearing sackcloth or pouring dust on the head). The fast was to be secret, not public.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

That's true. I was addressing corporate fasting because the question raised the issue of a church calendar, which the Wesminster Divines seem to speak against. 

There are often private, personal reasons for fasting and, although it is not sinful to make that known to others necessarily, the idea is certainly to keep it between oneself and the Lord and not parade the fact to show others how holy one is or seems to be.


----------



## Scott

I wish we had more public and private fasting. They are very rare.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

You're right. This is a too-often neglected aspect of our Christian walk. It is easy to over-react against mystical or monastic-like approaches to piety and think that there is no place for fasting in the life of a Christian today, but Jesus teaches differently in the Scriptures.


----------



## Scott

I had not noticed this before, but the Second Helvetic Confession has directions on fasting too:




> FASTING. Now, the more seriously the Church of Christ condemns surfeiting, drunkenness, and all kinds of lust and intemperance, so much the more strongly does it commend to us Christian fasting. For fasting is nothing else than the abstinence and moderation of the godly, and a discipline, care and chastisement of our flesh undertaken as a necessity for the time being, whereby we are humbled before God, and we deprive the flesh of its fuel so that it may the more willingly and easily obey the Spirit. Therefore, those who pay no attention to such things do not fast, but imagine that they fast if they stuff their stomachs once day, and at a certain or prescribed time abstain from certain foods, thinking that by having done this work they please God and do something good. Fasting is an aid to the prayers of the saints and for all virtues. But as is seen in the books of the prophets, the fast of the Jews who fasted from food but not from wickedness did not please God.
> PUBLIC AND PRIVATE FASTING. Now there is a public and a private fasting. In olden times they celebrated public fasts in calamitous limes and in the affliction of the Church. They abstained altogether from food till the evening, and spent all that time in holy prayers, the worship Of God, and repentance These differed little from mourning, and there is frequent mention of them in the Prophets and especially by Joel in Ch. 2Â· Such a fast should be kept at this day, when the Church is in distress. private fasts are undertaken by each one of us, as he feels himself withdrawn from the Spirit. For in this manner he withdraws the flesh from its fuel.
> CHARACTERISTICS OF FASTING. All fasts ought to proceed from a free and willing spirit, and from genuine humility, and not feigned to gain the applause or favor of men, much less that a man should wish to merit righteousness by them. But let every one fast to this end, that he may deprive the flesh of its fuel in order that he may the more zealously serve God.
> 
> LENT. The fast of Lent is attested by antiquity but not at all in the writings of the apostles. Therefore it ought not, and cannot, be imposed on the faithful. It is certain that formerly there were various forms and customs of fasting. hence, Irenaeus, a most ancient writer, says: "Some think that a fast should be observed one day only, others two days, but others more, and some forty days. This diversity in keeping this fast did not first begin in our times, but long before us by those, as I suppose, who did not simply keep to what had been delivered to them from the beginning, but afterwards fell into another custom either through negligence or ignorance" (Fragm. 3, ed. Stieren, I. 824 f.). Moreover, Socrates, the historian, says: "Because no ancient text is found concerning this matter, I think the apostles left this to every man's own judgment, that every one might do what is good without fear or constraint" (Hist. ecclesiast. V.22, 40).
> 
> CHOICE OF FOOD. Now concerning the choice of foods, we think that in fasting all things should be denied to the flesh whereby the flesh is made more insolent, and by which it is greatly pleased, and by which it is inflamed with desire whether by fish or meat or spices or delicacies and excellent wines. Moreover, we know that all the creatures of God were made for the use and service of men. All things which God made are good, and without distinction are to be used in the fear of God and with proper moderation (Gen. 2:15 f.). For the apostle says: "To the pure all things are pure" (Titus 1:15), and also: "Eat whatever is sold in the meat market without raising any question on the ground of conscience" (I Cor. 10:25). The same apostle calls the doctrine of those who teach to abstain form meats "the doctrine of demons"; for "God created foods to be received with thanksgiving by those who believe and know this truth that everything created by God is good, and nothing is to be rejected if it is received with thanksgiving" (I Tim. 4:1 ff.) The same apostle, in the epistle to the Colossians, reproves those who want to acquire a reputation for holiness by excessive abstinence (Col. 2:18 ff.).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

That is very edifying to read. I particularly appreciate how it addresses errors and abuses concerning fasting and leaves free the consciences of men where God has not bound them.


----------



## Irishcat922

Henry Scudder covers it fairly extensively in his work titled "the Christians Daily Walk" it has been very helpful to me.

By the way that brings up another point. How many Churches call for Public Fast days anymore? The only ones I know of anymore are a few
charismatic churches I have visited. I have not been to a reformed Church that has called for one. Why is that? Historically the Reformed Churches seemed to make it somewhat of a common practice.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by Irishcat922_
> Henry Scudder covers it fairly extensively in his work titled "the Christians Daily Walk" it has been very helpful to me.
> 
> By the way that brings up another point. How many Churches call for Public Fast days anymore? The only ones I know of anymore are a few
> charismatic churches I have visited. I have not been to a reformed Church that has called for one. Why is that? Historically the Reformed Churches seemed to make it somewhat of a common practice.



Our pulpit supply just recently preached on the need for the church to call upon special occasions days of fasting or thanksgiving. Regarding the former, he mentioned 9/11 and the recent hurricane disasters in Florida as special occasions which probably warranted days of fasting in consideration of God's judgment on the land.


----------



## Irishcat922

It was pretty common in Puritan times. I heard J. MacArthur teaching on Church discipline once where he said if a matter was brought before the Church he and his Elders would call for a Church fast for the person undergoing discipline that the Lord might be merciful to them and grant repentance. This seems to be very wise.


----------



## larryjf

I think fasting is a great way of training the person to get his/her sufficiency from God.

One should use caution so that it does not become a work.


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist

*Corporate Fasting @ I.H.O.P.*

I started including fasting in my devotional life before God about a year ago. The missions base here does 3 days of corporate fasting a month for January - November, and in December we go for 7. That way in a year we can get in 40 days of corporate fasting. We call it the Global Bridegroom Fast and it is essentially a time to rend our hearts before the Lord (somewhere in Joel) and consecrate ourselves unto Him. One of the big things taught on out here is to develop a "fasted lifestyle." It keeps our heart raw before God and of course, helps expedite the mortification of the flesh. Remember, it isn't about "punching the timeclock with God," or even about not eating for the day. It is all about relationship and setting yourself apart for Him. I've only been at it for a short time, but I am already seeing breakthrough in areas of my life that I had not seen budge before. I could reccomend several great books, but they are definitely Charismatic in "flavor."


----------



## Bladestunner316

I have health issues how should one go about fasting if they allready have issues they are dealing with?

What kinda things does the body catch up on when it doesnt eat?

blade

[Edited on 14-1-2005 by Bladestunner316]


----------



## Scot

> I have health issues how should one go about fasting if they allready have issues they are dealing with?
> 
> What kinda things does the body catch up on when it doesnt eat?
> 
> blade



The load on the digestive organs is eased which enables the liver to catch up on its blood cleansing functions.

During a fast the follwong happens:

The natural process of toxin excretion continues, while the influx of new toxins is reduced. This results in a reduction of total body toxicity. 

The energy usually used for digestion is redirected to immune function, cell growth, and eliminatory processes.

The immune system's workload is greatly reduced, and the digestive tract is spared any inflammation due to allergic reactions to food.

Due to a lowering of serum fats that thins the blood, tissue oxygenation is increased and white blood cells are moved more efficiently.

Fat stored chemicals, such as pesticides and drugs, are released.

I don't know what kind of "issues" you are dealing with so I can't really comment. If possible, I'd find a health practitioner that's familiar with using fasts for health issues. Especially if you're taking meds.

In any case, I'd start off with fasting on juices or raw foods. Alot of people are too toxic and a extended water fast makes them detox too quickly, which will make you sick. (it's actually a good thing because your body's getting rid of toxins, but it's not pleasant) 

[Edited on 14-1-2005 by Scot]

[Edited on 14-1-2005 by Scot]


----------



## Bladestunner316

I think on my meds its preffered I eat. Thank You for the info gives me a better Idea of fasting.

blade


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist

If you can get your hands on a personal juicing machine, you'll have a great time fasting. That's how I got into it. Remember, you can fast just about anything. I started out one day a week, 24 hour period. Just hit up your juices and be sure to set aside time to engage with Him. That's what the discipline is all about. It isn't an end in itself, but a means to an end...HIM!

I was on meds for a few years and wasn't able to fast food as I am today. I did fasted other things. My friend will fast meats & sugars for periods of time due to the physical demands of his current job. I had a great time when I fasted TV for a month! It was tough, no tube whatsoever. No DVDs, no video games. Bud boy! I sure did get in a lot of scripture meditation and prayer! My heart soared.


----------



## Irishcat922

I fasted one day a week for a long time, but I found it became ritualistic. I decided that I should choose times to fast, when I have something of real concern.


----------



## Scot

The last fast that I did consisted of 16 ounces prune juice first thing in the morning followed by 8 ounces organic apple juice 1/2 hour later. The rest of the day you only consume distilled water and 1 gallon of apple juice. You do it for 3 days. It's a cleansing fast. Go ahead and try it, I dare you!


----------



## Ivan

> _Originally posted by Scot_
> The last fast that I did consisted of 16 ounces prune juice first thing in the morning followed by 8 ounces organic apple juice 1/2 hour later. The rest of the day you only consume distilled water and 1 gallon of apple juice. You do it for 3 days. It's a cleansing fast. Go ahead and try it, I dare you!



I'd think you'd spend most of the three days in the bathroom!


----------

